# Brushless DC motor question



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Does anyone here use a brushless DC motor system? If so, what are your opinions about the performance vs a brsh DC motor?

Dan


----------



## infrontracing (Aug 27, 2003)

If you can race it where you race I highly reccommend it. Almost zero maintenace, smooth acceleration, :thumbsup: and fast as hell. We have been using them at our local tracks for 2 seasons now. We have raced them in sprint cars, stadium trucks, sedans, and pan cars. You spend more time on the set up of the car and less on the motor maintenance.


----------



## nascarfan (Jan 22, 2004)

I have one in my truck and I love it. Very fast awsome power even on 6 cells and smooth as silk. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intellion (Sep 2, 2004)

> Does anyone here use a brushless DC motor system? If so, what are your opinions about the performance vs a brsh DC motor?


I don't believe there are any brushless DC motors for RC Cars. There's DC Brushed motors, and AC Brushless motors, but no DC Brushless.

Your traditional motor is DC brushed. Your speed controller provides DC input, and the communtator/brushes do the inductive switching. With the current brushless motors, the switching (AC) is done in the motor controller and fed to the motor in a series of wiring that can power on and off coils inside the motor can to spin the magnetic armature.

Having said that, the "Brushless motor system" itself is DC, if that's what you meant. Your battery providing the DC current to the controller, which generates the AC signal for the Brushless motor.

My personal opinion on brushless systems is that they are a superior technology. My Novak SS5800 costs about the same as top end DC ESC+Motor combos, puts out equal speed to 13-10 turn motors in my car, and has more torque then anything else I have ever used. Along with the fact that my job maintaining the system will be nearly nothing to me or my wallet.

Brushless systems are more torque, similar top end RPM, far less maintenance, less money overall, smooth running, and more efficient then brushed motors. How can it get much better then that?


----------



## darkultra (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi!


And you can save some weight in an e-MAxx: 

1x Hacker C50 = 300gram 
2x Titan 550 = 420gram


However there is one thing, climbing. I really miss being able to climb slowly (i have C50 and master competition).

Sensored system might be the answer but they are very rare it seem, and are they as efficient as 85%?


----------

